# Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Version



## CaptDaveSutton

The Terrapin Skiff's DragonFly Side Console Version to be at the Gandy Ramp in Tampa this Friday and Saturday for demo's.
I will have my newest DragonFly with the side console at the Gandy Ramp in Tampa this Friday and Saturday for some demo's. I have the chance to fish with Joe from Carbon Marine who will be fitting the worlds first solid carbon fiber poling tower on this skiff on Friday AM. Then we will be taking her out.

If your interested in seeing the rig I will be at the ramp from 4PM to 7PM on Friday April 4th. and from 8AM to 1 PM on Sat. April the 5th. I will have her in the water and will take demo rides to perspective buyers. No deposit required .... just a show and go... anybody interested?
/me


----------



## backwaterbandits

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*



We stopped by Gandy Friday afternoon and took a look at the 
Dragonfly....Very nice lookin' boat! Met Capt Dave and talked 
with Joe....the wind was howling so we didn't try her out.
The boat featured a carbon fiber casting platform-the first one 
i've seen in person and it is very cool! It looks like this boat will
very competitive in it's class.  Dave


----------



## tom_in_orl

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

[smiley=worth.gif]


You knew that was coming. ;D


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

Oh boy you dont want to see the pics!


----------



## BobFLA

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

If you're going to be at the Capmel Tourney this weekend, you can see my boat "Spoon-Fly" with the #2 Poling Platform. Key Lime, LT 25.

Best regards
Bob


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy

*Re: Terrapin Skiffs new DragonFly Side Console Ver*

ill be there!


----------

